# Puppies in the Puppy Prodigy Program



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you mean this program? Welcome

This looks like it is specifically in San Diego, although the principles could be applied by any breeder. It sounds like it has a lot of the concepts of early socialization an environmental exposure championed by Ian Dunbar.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What you're describing reminds me of two things, one of which I can link here: http://breedingbetterdogs.com/pdfFiles/articles/early_neurological_stimulation_en.pdf .

You can serarch on rule of seven as well as early neurological stimulation. I can see a website in my mind that I can't find just now.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Streetcar I cant open that link. Anyone else having trouble?

I am very interested in this topic also. I am a therapy dog handler with Pet Partners. Thanks in advance for anything anyone can add to this subject.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Joy said:


> Streetcar I cant open that link. Anyone else having trouble?
> I am very interested in this topic also. I am a therapy dog handler with Pet Partners. Thanks in advance for anything anyone can add to this subject.


I was able to open the link that Streetcar provided - very interesting.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Do you mean this program? Welcome
> This looks like it is specifically in San Diego, although the principles could be applied by any breeder. It sounds like it has a lot of the concepts of early socialization an environmental exposure championed by Ian Dunbar.


Wow - there is a lot of information on that innocent looking 'Welcome' link  Here is just one of the pages on it: Early Learning Program Highlights

It looks like by 7 1/2 weeks their puppies know as much as many SDiT's that are 6 months old or older.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

I was able to open the "Welcome" one by Lily and the one Kontiki provided. This is an amazing program. Wish there was something like this where I live. Would love it.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Joy said:


> I was able to open the "Welcome" one by Lily. This is an amazing program. Wish there was something like this where I live. Would love it.


I do question though the pups leaving their littermates at 7 weeks. That seems too young to learn some of their basic manners when around other dogs, hard mouthing, etc. And I believe this would be right in the period where they are experiencing a natural fear period, which is helped by their mom and littermates to help with confidence building.

Also, if you follow the vaccination protocol of Jean Dodds it would be almost impossible to ensure safety of the pups at this age with their suggested introduction of puppies together.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and Peeves both came home with us when they were seven weeks old. They have excellent bite inhibition.

As to fear periods, the studies on fear periods and fearful reactions are very flawed. If you look through the Ian Dunbar seminar thread (http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/100970-ian-dunbar-seminar-workshop.html) I did you will see some commentary there about that. I am personally not a subscriber to the innateness of "fear periods." I believe that the opportunities for socialization of puppies being sent into the wide world at age seven weeks (unless the breeder is doing excellent social exposure) far outweighs any reason for them staying with their litter mates.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

For some weird reason I was able to open the link from streetcar this morning :crazy: It was great reading and was the one I remember reading before but could never find again. Thanks for sharing that.

Lily, wow you did a wonderful job reiterating the lessons you were learning from Ian Dunbar. I need to copy that so I can go back and read it all. (the snarky comments not so much...why does that always happen in forums??!!). So much information!! Thank you for taking the time to help educate everyone on the Ian Dunbar methods.

There are sure differences of opinion on training methods. As with children, I think sometimes we try different methods until we come up with the one that works best with our individual, IMO. One thing I have learned with my little guy is that if I slack off on practicing what he has learned he starts slipping into old habits, just like me and my eating habits, haha. His recall has always been really good and he always keeps me in his sight. However, if we are out off-leash and he sees another dog that he wants to meet, he is lately not as dependable. I really need to work on that more with him. He is not really food motivated but is very much motivated to please me.


----------

